# Sarah Strong's CFCE



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 24, 2019)

I generated my own pdf from Sarah's site, but with the recognition from the site, that is not in the original pdf.

(Attached)

Source:
https://sarah.cubing.net/3x3x3/ocllcp
https://sarah.cubing.net/3x3x3/ell


----------

